# 87 Stanza Won't Rev Past 4000 (only at WOT)



## kamil (Mar 10, 2005)

A curious problem undoubtedly... New plugs, wires, cap/rotor and all vacuum lines traced/confirmed. Throttle valve sensor has been adjusted to specs (first sign of continuity between 29/30 terminals on the sensor housing). I am not sure what the problem is, the car refuses to rev past 4000 rpm's if the pedal is pushed halfway or more to the floor. Whats the next step here?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

kamil said:


> A curious problem undoubtedly... New plugs, wires, cap/rotor and all vacuum lines traced/confirmed. Throttle valve sensor has been adjusted to specs (first sign of continuity between 29/30 terminals on the sensor housing). I am not sure what the problem is, the car refuses to rev past 4000 rpm's if the pedal is pushed halfway or more to the floor. Whats the next step here?


theres a few possible problems. First off, it sounds like the computer is in limp home mode. check the blink codes. second idea, tps could be worn out..possible but doubtful. Or the MAF could be worn out, but i can't see that always causing it to not go above 4000. Check those codes first.


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

kamil said:


> A curious problem undoubtedly... New plugs, wires, cap/rotor and all vacuum lines traced/confirmed. Throttle valve sensor has been adjusted to specs (first sign of continuity between 29/30 terminals on the sensor housing). I am not sure what the problem is, the car refuses to rev past 4000 rpm's if the pedal is pushed halfway or more to the floor. Whats the next step here?


Make sure the intake and exhaust gaskets are good. That could cause a loss in vacuum presure... I think? ANy way, mine did the same thing and it was the intake gasket that was leaking.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also check the fuel pressure and consider changing the fuel filter if it has been more than a year since it was replaced.

Troy


----------



## kamil (Mar 10, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Also check the fuel pressure and consider changing the fuel filter if it has been more than a year since it was replaced.
> 
> Troy


Bingo, it was a combination of the fuel filter and the cat "honeycomb" had blown out and clogged the exhaust pipe. Runs like a champ now, thanks!


----------

